
Plant fiber turning desert to oasis - fspeech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRckxnHZHb4
======
fspeech
Here are some technical details:
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/309745628_Desert_So...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/309745628_Desert_Soilization_An_Eco-
Mechanical_Solution_to_Desertification)

They do require underground water, so the concern is vegetation could cause
loss of underground aquifer.

------
fspeech
The url in the title is incorrect - I grabbed the next video recommended by
YouTube.

The correct one is:
[https://youtu.be/cazVrq9v1mE](https://youtu.be/cazVrq9v1mE)

I have submitted a new thread with the corrected url.

